# The disk cannot be written to because it is write protected



## Ramanan (Mar 16, 2012)

I am Plug in the 8GB Transcend Pen drive in my system. That show the following error.

*Error:*

The disk cannot be written to because it is write protected. please remove the write protection from the volume transcend in drive \Device\Harddisk1\DR10

I can't format my Pen drive. If i try the format my pen drive that show the following error.

*Error:*

The operation did not completed because the media is write-protected

Anybody support me...

By
Ramanan


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This may help KNOWHOW | Removing the write-protection on a USB Memory Stick or SD Card - a beginner's guide


----------

